#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Pura Vida - A trip to Costa Rica

## Aguda

Back in February of 2002 one of my employees came to work with a flyer offering a trip to Costa Rica, 10 days for $1000.00 US including airfare, lodging, food and transportation.  It was such a deal that I couldn't pass it up so I booked the trip, packed a bag and grabbed my passport. 
I was sceptical of what value I would get for $100.00 a day, but was pleasantly suprised. Now I admit, the accomidations were basic  - a room shared with 4 other people we ate the local food which added to the experience and transportation was a worn out Mitsubishi jeep packed with people with luggage on the roof. All in all I ended up having a great time. The following are photos from 3 days staying on a beach outside of the Manuel Antonio National Park.

First a geography lesson. Costa Rica is a beautiful tropical country sandwiched between Nicaragua and Panama in Central America. It is bordered on the east by the Caribbean and the west by the Pacific.

Here is a map:



I won't bore you with photos of the hotel as it was less than 1 star, but walk 30 feet through some jungle and there was a restaurant with bar and this view



And lots of typical beach-like activities such as:



and







and of course this:



Oh and this too:



Really a great place to spend some time, but not enough for me. I really love nature and wanted more so the next morning woke up early and walked over to the National Park. It is recommended to get there early as they limit visitors to a
few hundred a day. The entrance fee was only $10.00, such a deal. I was the only one entering the park so early in the day, so even better.
After walking a few hundred steps up the path my ears were assulted with a loud racket. I spotted a Mantled Howler Monkey overhead.



and then came across some of his distant relatives a White Headed Capucin



and a Central American Squirrel Monkey

----------


## Ghandi

Brilliant !

Did you fly from Thailand ?

Visa Needed ?

----------


## Aguda

The trail wound through the rainforest and afforded spectacular glimses of the Pacific Ocean.



and



and lots of interesting critters such as this small dog-sized rodent-like creature



and a Three Toed Sloth



I was told that the Sloth stays in the trees most of its existence and only comes to the earth once a week and digs a hole to defecate, which it covers over and then returns to the canopy.

I also spotted a row of bats sleeping off its nightl hunt.



Which brings me to a good stopping point for the night. Now I appreciate all the work many of you do to contribute to the board.

More of the story to follow tommorow.

----------


## Aguda

No, Ghandi, I live in the southern United States, so a 5 or 6 hour flight for me and 
no visa needed.  Check hear for what visa you may need if any:

http://www.costarica-embassy.org/consular/visa/default.htm

----------


## Muadib

Nice pics... Green sent... 

Visa on arrival, no problema... Varies from 30 - 90 days depending on your nationality... Pensionado visa can be easily obtained if you can prove monthly income of $1000 USD... Tropical climate with pleasant temps year round... No tuktuks, no ladyboys, no jetski scammers, little dual-pricing... Oh, and prostitution is legal if that's your thing... 

I've taken many long weekends to Costa Rica as it's only a 3.25 hour flight from where I live in the states... I'm off to Jaco beach later this month for 5 days to do some sailfishing with friends...

----------


## mao say dung

^When I was there for a couple of weeks back in '93, I hiked to the top of Cerro Chirripo. Amazing. From the peak, at around 4000m, you can see both sides of the American continent, Pacific and Caribbean. One for the grandkids.

----------


## Aguda

We didn't get to Cerro Chirripo on that trip. The view of both the Pacfic an Carribean sounds awesome, I would like to see that! We did get to drive to the top of Irazu, the volcano close to San Jose. It is almost as tall but usually cloud covered, so no ocean views.

----------


## dirtydog

^Now that is a nice photo, anyway stole one of them for here TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Weather Forecasts for Costa Rica

----------


## Aguda

> ^Now that is a nice photo, anyway stole one of them for here TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Weather Forecasts for Costa Rica


 
You are welcome to the Photo DD, But the beach is called Manuel Antonio. Pura Vida is a phrase many of the Costa Ricans use. 

Pura vida
_Pura vida_ literally means "pure life", but the meaning is closer to "full of life", "purified life", "this is living!", "going great", or "cool!"[3] It can be used as a greeting, as a word of farewell, to express satisfaction, or to politely express indifference when describing something.[3] The phrase has become widely known; this highly flexible statement has been used by many Costa Ricans (and expatriates) since 1956.[4] Some foreigners view the phrase as an expression of a leisurely lifestyle, of disregard for time, and of wanton friendliness. However, Costa Ricans use the phrase to express a philosophy of strong community, perseverance, resilience in overcoming difficulties with good spirits, enjoying life slowly, and celebrating good fortune of magnitudes small and large alike.

----------


## dirtydog

shall edit it  :Smile:

----------


## Sakeopete

I spent a fantastic 3 weeks there back in the nineties. We were on a herpatological tour doing some research in Monteverdi Cloud Forest. We spent time in Manuel Antonio and Cahuita on the Atlantic coast. Loved the place it still looks nice on your photos maybe they didn't spoil it.

----------


## Aguda

> shall edit it


 Thanks DD, just want the caption accurate in case someone  wants to visit there.

----------


## Aguda

> maybe they didn't spoil it.


Thanks Sakeopete and everyone else for your kind comments on my photos. I heard that the Monteverde Cloud Forest is spectacular some day I hope to visit there. When I was at the Manuel Antonio National Park the rangers seemed to really care about preserving the land and wildlife. They strictly limited the numbers of daily visits and patrolled to make sure people were not damaging the Park.

----------


## Butterfly

I have heard a lot of good stories about Costa Rica, a lot of pilots retiring there, instead of Pooket, super cheap, beautiful beaches, politically stable and easy going

whoring is also nice,

----------


## Aguda

> I have heard a lot of good stories about Costa Rica, a lot of pilots retiring there, instead of Pooket, super cheap, beautiful beaches, politically stable and easy going
> 
> whoring is also nice,


People are super friendly, climate is agreeable (not as hot as Thailand) and foreigners can own land. Many buy land and plant teak and other woods as an investment. I have heard that you must hire someone to live on and patrol the land as the law there is after
a squatter has lived on the land for a number of years without being run off, they have the right to stay.

----------


## Aguda

The trail wound through the rainforest and after awhile I was rewarded with a glimpse of an almost deserted beach:



I walked a few hundred more steps and was on a beautiful, secluded, tropical beach.







It was like having my own slice of paradise. A beautiful tropical beach almost to myself.  I would recommend arriving early as in the afternoon the beaches in the park started to become more populous.  Still, as there are 3 or 4 beaches and only few hundred per day allowed into the park, not crowded by any means.





Another of the parks beaches:





and some of it's residents:







Eventually, as the day advanced, I had to share my little corner of heaven with other people. Not complaining that the views were all bad and the beaches were still relatively uncrowded.





There were even refreshments available.




The vendor even had competition.



After a long day for the vendor and myself as well it was time to head home.





I ended up having an enjoyable vacation for a bargain price in a friendly, beautiful country. I would highly recommend Costa Rica to anyone looking for a new country to experience.

----------


## Aguda

One last thing, I want to give a great big thank you to Klongmaster and Melvbot for their picture posting tutorials in the How to use Stuff Board. I know you both put in a lot of effort to contribute to all of the users enjoyment of TeakDoor. Thank you both!  
 :Notworthy:  :Notworthy:  :Notworthy:

----------


## Butterfly

absolutely beautiful, make you want to go there

those pics gives new meanings to the word "Beach", Thailand is pale in comparison

----------


## Aguda

Thanks for the kind comments Butterfly. The beaches are spectacular there, sandy, clean, shade close to the shore if needed and uncrowded. The only thing they lack is the coral reefs of the calmer water Caribbean side of the country.

----------


## Propagator

Excellant thread and photos

----------


## Aguda

Thank you for your words of appreciation Propagator and thank you and eveyone else who sent me greens for the photos! I am glad you all found them pleasing and hope they conveyed the beauty I found in Costa Rica!

----------


## Butterfly

I shall plan a trip there soon,

love the cute monkeys in the jungle, priceless

----------


## Phoenix

Interesting thread. Looks like a nice place but what about the women ? Sun, sand, sea and the other thing is what keeps Pattaya going.

----------


## Muadib

Just google "Ticas" and enjoy... There are a good number of Colombian, Panamanian and Venezuelan women in CR also...

----------


## Bung

I was there in '97 on a yacht in Golfito for two moths and we flew up to the volacnic area around Aranal. Fantastic, there was a nice resort with a hot spring running through it and a good show at night. It is one of the few countries that I said I would like to return to some day. I'm sure it is better than Thailand in so many ways....Hmmm

----------


## farmerfloyd

I spent the winters in Mexico in the 1970to-85,  would fly to SanJosa in Dec and
the weather at 7500 ft is called enternal spring, light breeze.  Can br very Hot at
the beach in summer, somewhat like Pattaya.    Looked at  big houses on hill  above San Josa with pool for 60K dollars,( was time of Nicaraguia and Oliver North
might have had something to do with it)   Sure loved the country, still have a painted donkey cart liquor bar with wagon wheels  sits in livingroom today.  Pleasant memories, came to Pattaya this jan and feb and will rethink Costa Rica, Panama  is little to quite.   Thanks  Aguda  after seeing  them central americian beauties!!!!
VERY  GOOD.

----------


## sabang

Nice thread Aguda, cheers. Never been to Central America, but would lurv too. Before deciding on Thailand I was even contemplating trying life in Nicaragua, which seems to bend over backwards to attract foreign residents.

----------


## Aguda

> flew up to the volacnic area around Aranal. Fantastic, there was a nice resort with a hot spring running through it


I believe that maybe I visited that resort as a child it was called Ojo de Agua (Eye of Water) I remember nice tropical foliage surroundind the hot springs and a few large swimming pools. I am sure it has changed as that was many years ago.

----------


## Aguda

> Nice thread Aguda, cheers. Never been to Central America, but would lurv too. Before deciding on Thailand I was even contemplating trying life in Nicaragua, which seems to bend over backwards to attract foreign residents.


I lived in Nicaragua when I was a child in the early 1970's. A beautiful country, although extremely poor, and I don't think that has changed. The really need the foreigners to buy land and spend their currency. I have a lot of great memories of the beaches, horseback riding and still keep in touch with one of my Nicaraguan childhood friends. The country has had a tough run of dictators, earthquakes and a try at communism, hopefully they can overcome the past problems for the Nicaraguan peoples sake.

----------


## sunsetter

nice thread, thanks for sharing
canadian neighbour on koh chang left thailand to go to cr, loved it, then moved to panama, offered me a free stay on cr while he was there, wish idve took it, looks nice there
he is now in panama as says its nice there too,nice beaches, also columbia has an up and coming beach scene, some friends go there once a year for some wild partys

----------


## zipperz

Great photos.. I am flying from BKK to Panama via Amsterdam in June.
Your post has almost made me put the trip forward.
If anyone has info on Coiba, Panama I would be eternally grateful as I know that all the TD folk are happy travellers and seem to get around the planet for adventure.
Thanx again for the pics.. Nice one

----------


## Camel Toe

> Interesting thread. Looks like a nice place but what about the women ? Sun, sand, sea and the other thing is what keeps Pattaya going.


Don't get me started on the women .. stunning!  Many have blue or green eyes, curly hair, dark skin and poochie butts.

I lived there 3 years.  THE most beautiful country I've ever been to.  It's about the same longitude as Thailand and has a lot of the same flora.  The big difference is the fauna.  Costa Rica has more species of F and F than all of North America, including Mexico and it's super small, about 20,00 square miles.  Also it has more coast line than California.  This is possible because of all the bays and inland beaches, not to mention it has two coasts.  

Pure Life, as they say.

----------


## zipperz

Is it possible that you can stay and have fun for say, $1,100 US a month.
I get about 37000 baht P.M and can have some fun here as long as I'm a little bit watchful. I want to go and look at CR and Panama in June but have not got any info as to how much is a beer, a cheapo room etc etc.. I plan on doing lots of fishing.
Also.. Coiba.. it is a National Park in Panama that has the jail there.
Any info from the TD folks would be fantastic..
I dont plan on staying IN the jail.. Thanx

----------


## porno frank

Those are some beuatiful scenic pics on the coast of costa rica. GReat job.

----------


## Aguda

Thanks for the kind words on my photos. Sorry I haven't been checking the forum much lately, been busy with work etc. Zipperz, it has been a few years since I was last in Costa Rica. I went on a package deal which included airfare rooms, food and transportation and it was amazingly cheap about $1000 or $1100 US.  I can't quote prices but we stayed on a beach in Manuel Antonio and in the mountains on a coffee plantation for 3 or 4 days each. The rooms were basic, lumpy beds, no AC and 3 or 4 people to the room. Hotels in Costa Rica range from the 5 star resorts to the holes in the wall low rent dives. 
   I do remember the cervesa (beer) and cerviche were cheap.  I havent been to Panama for 30 years, so my input on Coiba would be very dated. Hope you have a great trip!

----------

